# Up date on market stick.



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

I finely got the Birds Eye maple handle fitted to the fitted to the padauk shank. I had planned to add an ebony collar but I only had a small piece of ebony and it split when I was drilling it. I have not put a finish on yet. I just wiped it down with a damp cloth so the bird's eye would stand out and the contrast in color in the crook and shank stood out. I still have some shaping to do on the handle. It is a bit thick in some areas.I will use tung oil as a finish.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

That bird's eye maple really pops Randy! Will be a real beaut when its done!


----------



## RandyL476 (Aug 24, 2014)

That will be a nice looking cane when your done.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

looks a very nice job .your right to think the handle is a little thick in places .but a nice job all the same .great contrast in the wood should be a 1st class stick when finished :thumbsu:

I also maybe criticise my own work to much but like you we try to be objective in your approach to a job it achieves more in the long term .So easy to think something is good .but overall it looks pretty good to me

Its more likely that this is one to keep for yourself its something to be very satisfied with and will create a lot of interest from people whilst your using it.

post pics when you finish it .


----------



## LilysDad (Sep 25, 2014)

It will do for hooking sheep around the neck, anyway.  Just kidding! It's going to be a beauty.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

cobalt said:


> looks a very nice job .your right to think the handle is a little thick in places .but a nice job all the same .great contrast in the wood should be a 1st class stick when finished :thumbsu:
> 
> I also maybe criticise my own work to much but like you we try to be objective in your approach to a job it achieves more in the long term .So easy to think something is good .but overall it looks pretty good to me
> 
> ...


I am very critical of my work. I do not think I have done any thing I have not found something I should have done better in it. Mostly things no one but me would really notice. Keeps me motivated to do better. I believe I will keep this one. I like walking with it. it has a good feel to it.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

we always find something we consider wrong other people may not notice it but I always ask myself could I have done something different /better the answer is always yes

But you shouldn't knock yourself with this little beauty I would have it gladly


----------



## elmsfordlt (Feb 1, 2017)

It's looking nice. We all find things we could have done better after the fact.


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

It's going to be a great looking stick. That's some first class maple you have.

I tend to be critical of my own work too. I think most people who care about what they're doing are. I have yet to make a perfect stick, let alone anything else.

It's how we improve.

Rodney


----------



## Gloops (Jan 23, 2015)

That one will look beautiful when it is finished and polished, the colour and pattern of the grain will really come to life.


----------



## LilysDad (Sep 25, 2014)

CV3 said:


> . I had planned to add an ebony collar but I only had a small piece of ebony and it split when I was drilling it.


In any case, if a piece of fine wood isn't available, wouldn't it be better to use something like a brass washer to delineate the change of wood? I have even used pewter, which is very easy to cast.

P.S. When working on the stock of a rifle, I used the black plastic from an oil bottle to make a spacer.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

LilysDad said:


> CV3 said:
> 
> 
> > . I had planned to add an ebony collar but I only had a small piece of ebony and it split when I was drilling it.
> ...


No. I felt like the contrast in the birds eye and the padauk was good on its own.


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

A contrasting collar is purely a matter of taste to me too. I've done some with and I've done some without. It just depends on the stick and possibly the mood I'm in at the moment.

Rodney


----------

